# precision mouse  .



## Ian.B (Mar 31, 2017)

A recent thread about wacom/pen got me thinking about a might be a  better mouse 

Any pointers to look for, or about, or where to get, or to read would be very appreciated 

I just feel a new advanced mouse will be easier to master than a pen --- I did try one years ago


----------



## clee01l (Mar 31, 2017)

I've tried gaming mice, rollers, pens, touch pads, tablets etc.  They all work by relative positioning.  The only accurate precision is via a digitizing puck and surface that maps discrete points on the surface to individual pixels on the screen.   Ultimately, it come down to personal preference. Real precision isn't really achievable with a mouse type pointer and a digitizing puck has its flaws elsewhere.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 31, 2017)

I spent 3 months trying to get used to using a Wacom tablet.  I gave up.

In an effort to find a mouse which had some extra programmable keys, I stumbled on a gaming mouse.

What a revelation.   Using this mouse was a complete game changer.   I could not believe how accurate and responsive it was.  If people are using cheap mice, supplied free with their devices, I recommend looking at a gaming mouse.


----------



## AndreasM (Mar 31, 2017)

The important point with mice is that you use one with cable. I've tested various wireless ones (including Apple Magic Mouse and an expensive one from Logitech) and found that they all don't react immediately, when you start to move them.
That's not a problem when you click buttons or even in gaming but it makes it quite impossible to change one of the small sliders in Lightroom by 1 or 2 %.

Edit: To be more precise: It's not a lagging in terms of time. It's that you need to move the mouse a certain distance (let's say half a millimeter), otherwise the mouse pointer won't react at all. (And if you prefer a fast mouse pointer, half a millimeter is a lot.)


----------



## Gnits (Mar 31, 2017)

AndreasM said:


> The important point with mice is that you use one with cable.



I totally agree.  I also use a keyboard with a cable.   A good trick is to get a keyboard which has a usb port which allows you to connect the mouse to the keyboard and reduce the trail of cables across your desk.

Another reason for using cables is that I find batteries for these wireless devices always give up at critical times or that their demise (ie battery power)  introduce all sorts of odd behaviour.

I was on the verge of purchasing this keyboard Corsair Gaming CH-9000221-UK K95 RGB Cherry MX Brown Performance Multi-Colour RGB Backlit MMO/RTS Mechanical Gaming Keyboard UK, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

but discovered it did not have a pass-thru usb connection. A key attraction was the mechanical keys and 18 extra programmable keys. I am looking for alternatives at the moment.


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 31, 2017)

thanks; great info I never knew  --- interestingly,  I find the cable annoying when using the mouse as feels like an anchor. Just thinking now that a cable from the back or the side towards the back would have less drag for me and the way I move the mouse. I also prefer the larger mouse with a bit of weight which batteries add. 

with a mouse: is there much difference between a basic cheaper mouse and the more expensive basic mouse ? -- basic being wheel and L/R buttons . 

Never heard of a mouse been connected to the keyboard --- I will certainly look into that. Sounds like _MORE_ dollars going into a hobby haha ---- and a bit of an 1/2 hearted hobby ATM

what can be actually programmed on a gaming mouse that suits our needs --- Anyone unsuccessfully tried a gaming mouse?

I will throw another word into the pot: mouse-pads and the normal how, what, why and not  questions 

Thread is open to anyone with  mouse / keyboard questions . This is getting interesting


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 1, 2017)

When I first tried wireless mouses I also experienced sluggish responses that made them unusable for Lightroom or Photoshop. But, for the last several years I have used a Logitech M535 Bluetooth mouse and an Apple wireless (Bluetooth) magic mouse that work as well if not better than the wired mouses I used before. Both of these are extremely accurate and I don't notice any lag with movements. And I don't miss having the cable constantly hanging up on something on my desk. 

It could be related to the version of Bluetooth in my computers (MacPro 2012 v.s. a MacPro 2009). Also I have never tried any of the wireless mouse variants that come with their own USB dongle. I don't know if these would be more or less responsive than Bluetooth, but, it seems to me that the extra level of interface could potentially problematic. 

If you have Bluetooth on your system I would recommend trying the Logitech M535. It is inexpensive and Logitech has a nice driver where you can adjust the sensitivity to meet your needs. 

-louie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 1, 2017)

I routinely use a Logitech M705 on both my MBP and Win10 desktop, never had any issues with either of them. I did have a smaller MX Anywhere, but my wife nicked that for her laptop, but again no problems.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 1, 2017)

thanks Jim and Louie; that's interesting as I don't feel I have any lag time like others have mentioned with my Jenkins cordless mouse . 
My thoughts of a new mouse might be like buying another camera to improve my photograph*y* . I do have a few buttons but they they don't seem programmable or have any effect with lightroom ---- I might looking to that a bit


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 3, 2017)

I looked and looked and had trouble finding one I liked.  Most were too small (at least to me), or shaped badly.  I also wanted a CORDED mouse so as not to bother with battery charging or replacement.  I gave up and got a wireless, the Logitech MX Master Wireless Mouse.  It's pricy (about $70 on amazon), and the batteries run down too fast (I now just charge it once a week overnight), but I find I really like the feel, and the precision is quite good.  I don't use any of the programmable features, but it makes a darn fine mouse.


----------

